
Show HN: Owlorbit – Disaster Recovery Messaging App for iOS, Android and Web - tn_
https://www.owlorbit.com/blog/sdk-released-02-26-2018.html?ref=hn_ma
======
tn_
I am releasing the Owlorbit SDK for both iOS and Android.

[https://github.com/owlorbit/owlorbit_ios_sdk](https://github.com/owlorbit/owlorbit_ios_sdk)

[https://github.com/owlorbit/owlorbit_android_sdk](https://github.com/owlorbit/owlorbit_android_sdk)

Here is list of all the REST api routes:
[https://github.com/owlorbit/api](https://github.com/owlorbit/api)

Owlorbit is a platform that you can share your location with the people you
trust.

You can create channels, send out polls + messages, add meet-up points, embed
live-maps in your sharepoint portal/websites, and now you can program custom
applications on top of our API. Think of it as Slack but focused on location
business continuity.

Not every business continuity plan is the same, that is why we're empowering
companies to create their own location-based solutions by providing this SDK
tool-box.

Owlorbit does not keep a history log of locations. It only keeps the very last
location stored in the db.

Owlorbit and its API is free for non-commercial users. Don't hesitate to sign-
up and test out our full product first before committing for a commercial
account!

~~~
Piskvorrr
Hmm, looks useful. What is the "disaster recovery" part of the title? SDK or
website doesn't seem to mention it...

~~~
tn_
Thanks! This tool was specifically made to help coordinate employees when a
disaster happens.

So for example, places that I had previously worked at would have a back-up
location that employees would have to navigate to if the main office was
closed. This information was all stored in some sharepoint document and
employees would have to edit a spreadsheet document when they arrived. With
Owlorbit, you can easily place a meet-up point on a map and users in your
specific channel can view it. They can also respond to a poll (that gets
pushed out to smart-phones) if they are safe.

This tool can be used for other purposes, but I have been gearing all the
features towards the business continuity space.

~~~
Piskvorrr
What sort of disaster? Internet is usually the first to go down in such cases;
is Bluetooth sufficiently long-range for mesh networking? (In my experience it
drops out beyond ~20 m - in other words, shouting is far simpler than
Bluetooth mesh in most cases)

~~~
tn_
The types of disasters that I've talked to with business continuity managers
they are most worried about are:

1). If there's a shooter near the premises, they need to quickly alert people.

2). Earthquakes/natural disasters, and you are absolutely right that internet
would be first to go down with this scenario. Right now there aren't that many
alternatives to bluetooth if the cell signal is down. Bluetooth is only
sufficient for small range, but you never know if someone is trapped in closed
space. Having this backup is better than nothing.

It would be really cool if offices equipped themselves with battery-powered
bluetooth extenders and in these events, communication would be independent of
close range + internet.

3). Carbon monoxide leaks are also common causes of concern.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Okay, #1 and #3 are certainly events without internet disruption, makes sense.
Thanks for the explanation.

(For #2, there are mesh wifi solutions; bluetooth extenders sound like more
trouble than they're worth)

